
Show HN: Peoplelogic is mission control for teams - mpschmid
https://peoplelogic.ai/
======
mpschmid
My name is Matt and I am the Founder & CEO of Peoplelogic.ai!

As a lifetime entrepreneur and as a technologist—I am deeply passionate about
helping companies grow and scale successfully. I had the fortunate opportunity
to successfully exit my last venture, DZone, which gave me interesting insight
around team building and rapid growth.

While we did a lot of things right, we certainly took the hard road on plenty
of other things. Unfortunately, a lot of those things that we made harder
revolved around people, teams, and managers. We lacked the data and insights
to truly understand where the risks to our business existed, with enough
warning to change course.

I set out last August to develop a tool that could help managers better
understand the people on their teams—their personalities, their management
preferences, what drives their passion and can help managers get out ahead of
problems before it's too late.

We certainly didn’t plan on launching in the midst of a global pandemic—but
what we’ve realized with our earliest partners and customers is that the tool
may be a critical component of SMB organization’s tech stack as they move
beyond communication tools and are forced to really think about how they
manage their teams and move beyond leading by their gut and their experience.

Our vision is to build an affordable, easy-to-use, and comprehensive tool to
help business leaders and managers:

— Proactively monitor the health of their teams, employees, and customers —
Receive automated recommendations on mitigating risks and course correcting —
Dig into real-time insights to understand how work is getting done — Identify
and optimize bottlenecks in team communication and workflows — Gain knowledge
around potential business outcomes and scenarios using predictive analytics —
Ensure growth stays on track

I welcome any and all feedback and am so happy to be able to share
Peoplelogic.ai with you today!

Matt

